# Shadowstar MMA



## Shadowstar MMA (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello everyone!
My name is George Jackson-Kowatch. I've been looking for a "clean" forum where I can discuss Martial Arts with other Instructors and School Owners. 
My school is Shadowstar MMA. We are not tournament MMA, but a fighting art. You can find out more information about us at 
www.shadowstarmma.com

I was hoping to discuss some questions I had regarding School Ownership and fundraising.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy, if you ask the question people can give there honest opinions. Being a school owner myself this is a great place for ideals and great converstation.


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## morph4me (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello George, welcome to MT


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Shadowstar MMA (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you for your welcome.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 19, 2009)

How's the process to attaining NPO status working out for you? Welcome to MT.


----------



## Shadowstar MMA (Jun 22, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> How's the process to attaining NPO status working out for you? Welcome to MT.


The NPO process is slow,  but coming along. The most tedious part is yet to come, which is making sure that all my applications for a state EIN are in order.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to Martialtalk.com.  This is a very civil community, and we look forward to hearing from you, regarding your school and system in the Martial Arts-related forums.  

*Moderator's note:*

I would, however, like to remind y'all, that this particular forum is simply for the purpose of introducing one's self, and greeting such introductees as they roll in. 

There have been several posts that were part of this thread that were moved to the General Martial Arts thread, regarding Shadowstarmma.  

-Ronald Shin
-MT Supermoderator


----------



## Shadowstar MMA (Jun 22, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> Welcome to Martialtalk.com.  This is a very civil community, and we look forward to hearing from you, regarding your school and system in the Martial Arts-related forums.
> 
> *Moderator's note:*
> 
> ...


My apologies. Not only is this my first time with Martial Talk,  this is the First thread I've been in. I'm a little behind the curve here.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 22, 2009)

Shadowstar MMA said:


> My apologies. Not only is this my first time with Martial Talk, this is the First thread I've been in. I'm a little behind the curve here.


 
No apologies needed. We at MT enjoying welcoming new members to our site, sometimes with vigor!!!!

Happy posting!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Happy posting!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

